# Temperaturensensoren befestigen aber wo ?



## HalifaxX (10. April 2010)

Also 
es handeld sich um ein Kaze master und ich weiß nicht wo ich den sensor von CPU und GPU platzieren soll .. :/ 

hat jemand eine Idee ?
hatte sie überlegt bei der GPU wie auf dem Bild zu befestigen aber besteht irgendeine gefahr das ich etwas überbrücke ? 
bei der CPU villt wie auch dem anderen bild .. ?

EDIT: kann man Isolier band zum befestigen benutzen ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2010)

An sich ist es egal, wo genau du die befestigst - Du musst halt lediglich wissen, wie Du die Werte dann deutest. Wenn zB sogar schon die "nippel" des Grafikchips, wo Du ja einen Sensor befestigen willst, zB 80 Grad warm wären, dann ist der Kern natürlich nochmal deutlich heißer. Oder zB da am CPU-Kühler, wenn DIE Stelle schon zB 60 Grad hat, dann ist der Kern sicher schon bei zB 80 Grad oder mehr  ^^

Stehen denn in der Anleitung keine Hinweise?


----------



## HalifaxX (10. April 2010)

okay.. 
hm.. ein anderes problem ist das ich meinen CPU lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen hab und ich jetz jedesmal beim starten das BIOS mir sagt es sei ein fehler mit den CPU lüfter .. 
kann man das umgehen ?


----------



## mattinator (10. April 2010)

HalifaxX schrieb:


> okay..
> hm.. ein anderes problem ist das ich meinen CPU lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen hab und ich jetz jedesmal beim starten das BIOS mir sagt es sei ein fehler mit den CPU lüfter ..
> kann man das umgehen ?



Könnte sein, dass man im BIOS die Warnung deaktivieren kann. Bei einem anderen ASUS-Board habe ich diese Option schon gesehen.


----------



## HalifaxX (10. April 2010)

achso.. hm.. wie hieß die funktion dort den ?


----------



## mattinator (10. April 2010)

Sieh mal unter "HW Monitor Configuration" nach, CPU Fan müsste auf "Ignored" konfigurierbar sein.


----------



## HalifaxX (11. April 2010)

aaah.. genau das habe ich gerade auch gesehen werde es mal sofort testen 

EDIT: es klappt ! 
danke danke danke ! er hat nämlich immer ganz oft gepiept und ich hasse diesen Ton


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2010)

Jo, wenn das board keine u/min mehr misst, meckert es halt bei Standardeinstellungen für den Überwachungs / "Health"-Modus  - is ne Sicherheitsmaßnahme.


----------



## rebel4life (11. April 2010)

Externe Sensoren kannst du eigentlich vergessen, am besten ist es, wenn du die direkt aus der GPU/CPU ausliest, sprich die Regelung über ein Programm diese Daten auslesen kannst.

Ansonsten würde ich es an der wärmstens Stelle (bloß nicht zwischen Kühler und CPU/GPU) mit Wärmeleitkleber befestigen.


----------



## HalifaxX (11. April 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich es an der wärmstens Stelle (bloß nicht zwischen Kühler und CPU/GPU) mit Wärmeleitkleber befestigen.



xD da hätte ich wohl auf keinen fall hingetan .. xD

ich habe einen Sensor an der passiv kühlung meines MB befestigt.. 
dieser wir über 40 °C heiß ist das normal ?


----------



## rebel4life (11. April 2010)

Vergleichs doch mal mit den Werten von Everest oder auch Speedfan. 

Ansonsten IR Thermometer, Kühler runter, dann aber schnell sein^^


----------



## HalifaxX (11. April 2010)

hm.. bei ATI overdrive hat es nur um 36 °C naja 4 °C kann man verkraften


----------

